# Test e and Anavar cycle suggestions



## blazer69 (Dec 24, 2011)

Cycle:
Weeks 1-12: test enanthate...500mg/week. 250mg mon/thurs
Weeks 9-14: Anavar 50mg a day
Weeks 1-18: Aromasin 12.5mg everyday

HCG:
Weeks 2-12: 250iu mon and thursday

PCT
Weeks 15-18...clomid at 50mg per day
Weeks 15-16...nolvadex at 40mg per day
Weeks 17-18...nolva at 20mg per day

How does this look.  If i only have 5000iu of HCG is that the best way to use it?  Or should i use the HCG in PCT?


----------



## Digitalash (Dec 24, 2011)

Start the hcg a week later and run it up to the week before pct IMO. Also there's probably no need for that much clomid/nolva during pct though I suppose it can't hurt. If you haven't already purchased this I would grab one or the other and aromasin


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 24, 2011)

Looks good bro. How many cycles you done? You could up the anavar its not the best for a beginner, the effects are more noticeable at lower bodyfat.


----------



## jimm (Dec 24, 2011)

Hcg throughout the cycle bro keeps the lil ones happy


----------



## slow-90lx (Dec 24, 2011)

I've ran var at 50mg a day with test at 500 mg a week at 14% bf or so. Loved it. Upping it to 100mg a day on the next run. Adding npp or masteron in there too...


----------



## cubanheat (Dec 24, 2011)

Doesnt he need more hcg? I thought it was only good for 30 days after mixing. So that would mean he would have to mix a new one every month. If it comes in 5000ius then you would need 3. Someone correct me if im wrong on this.


----------



## blazer69 (Dec 24, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> Start the hcg a week later and run it up to the week before pct IMO. Also there's probably no need for that much clomid/nolva during pct though I suppose it can't hurt. If you haven't already purchased this I would grab one or the other and aromasin


 
alright ill try that for the hcg. I yea ill probally drop the nolva and just do clomid 50/50/50/50.

This will be my second cycle. My bodyfat is about 15%. Ill start the Var at 50mg for 2 weeks.  Then bump it up to 60mg a week for the last 4 weeks.


----------



## blazer69 (Dec 24, 2011)

cubanheat said:


> Doesnt he need more hcg? I thought it was only good for 30 days after mixing. So that would mean he would have to mix a new one every month. If it comes in 5000ius then you would need 3. Someone correct me if im wrong on this.


 

I think 5000 iu of HCG will cover 10 weeks at 500iu a week.  So i would problaly techincaly need 1 and and a bit.  But im just gonna use one 5000iu HCG.


----------



## blazer69 (Dec 25, 2011)

slow-90lx said:


> I've ran var at 50mg a day with test at 500 mg a week at 14% bf or so. Loved it. Upping it to 100mg a day on the next run. Adding npp or masteron in there too...



Good to know. Can't wait to start this.


----------

